# Organ or Piano



## Mazizi

Hi, I'm looking for some advice regarding the organ and piano. I used to play the organ as a child and I stopped playing about 20yrs ago. My 6yr old Son has recently begun playing the violin and I have realized how much I want to start laying an instrument again, however, I don't know whether I want to go back to the organ or learn the piano. Playing a 1/16 violin is wonderful although it's size is challenging!! Either instrument, I know i will need lessons but I still remember how to read music. I know the organ and piano are two different instruments, so my questions are:
. Is the piano and organ similar to play in terms of chords, flat, sharp, peddle etc? I have never played a piano r keyboard btw.
. Which instrument produces a nice sound with he violin? I'd love to play pieces of music with my children eventually. Are there any 3 instruments, including the violin and/or organ that compliment each other well? 
. What instrument is the playing the keyboard most similar to, piano or Organ or both? 
Thanks for your help


----------

